

Ask PG/HN people: How to manage personal growth? - rodrigo

How would/have you managed personal/staff development in an organization?(in a start up or start up-like enviroment)
Just realizing that, left alone, I would not care that much to develop the so called "soft skills"; and how much of an impact could that have in my whole experience as a person.
I know, traditionally, this is a more bussines oriented matter, but I want the hackers indsigth.
======
HeyLaughingBoy
Good, a concept that doesn't get much attention!

I'm lucky in that I work for an organization that identifies areas that
employees need to be competent in and offers a number of courses aimed at
getting better in those areas. Also managers have a list of courses that are
_required_. Stuff like basic Finance, people skills, interviewing techniques,
management skills, etc. As a new first-level manager I'm still working my way
through all this stuff and I am learning a lot.

If it were not for this I probably wouldn't even have realized the areas where
I was lacking. Instead I've taken a ton of these classes and learned a lot
about myself.

If I were designing something like this I'd start with a personality profile
that would let the user understand where they needed improvement and how to
also improve the areas where they were already strong.

~~~
rodrigo
Thats exactly my case, I actually was taking a course when began thinking
about this; im kinda taken care of, not only by HR people but also my boss;
what do companies with just a few employees get to do this? do they even? is
it relevant for people in start ups?

